# bettas



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Oh yea Im a proud parent, my betts hatched today, Ive raised them before to full grown. they right now are as big as salt granules. :-D


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Hi, its me again, my bettas are free swimming now, they are as big as grains of salt. They are so cute but they are driving daddy crazy. Everytime he goes to get one to blow it back in the nest it flies back up in ther on its own, lol:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If they just hatched today, they wouldn't be free swimming yet. They are not free swimming until the 4th or 5th day. If they are free swimming then they must have hatched sometime in the last few days. They feed off their yolk sac for the first few days, then become free swimming.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations on the fry, any pictures?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

congratz


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

congrats


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Congrats! Would love to see pics!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

You said they hatched and became free swimming on the same day... ?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't happen. The fry don't become free swimming until they're done feeding off their yolk sacs, about 3 days after they hatch.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

True!!! But Congrats!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*betta fry*



AngelicScars said:


> Congrats! Would love to see pics!


Iwould take pics but they are as ig as grains of salt. Ill try to send pics.;-)


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*betta fry*



IonBaller07 said:


> Congratulations on the fry, any pictures?


 http://i44.tinypic.com/symujb.jpg u can barely see two:-?


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*betta fry*



cindylou said:


> Iwould take pics but they are as ig as grains of salt. Ill try to send pics.;-)


you can barely see 2
http://i44.tinypic.com/symujb.jpg


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Congratulations on the fry, any pictures?


u can barely see two, sorry they r so small:-(
http://i44.tinypic.com/symujb.jpg


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

cindylou said:


> Iwould take pics but they are as ig as grains of salt. Ill try to send pics.;-)


http://i44.tinypic.com/symujb.jpg:-D


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

How big is that tank? What are you going to feed them?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes...That tank looks to be maybe 2 gallons...And what are you going to feed them..?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you have homes for them and jars to put them in when they have to be separated?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess what we are all kind of asking is have you done your research and do you have everything you need?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Campbell said:


> I guess what we are all kind of asking is have you done your research and do you have everything you need?


Thats right.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*betta fry*



Campbell said:


> You said they hatched and became free swimming on the same day... ?


 I'm sorry I must had been confused, my fry hatched thursday and became free swimming on memorial day. Ihave about 200 little pigs, they are eating micro baby fish food. I'll send pics when they get a little bigger, right now they are as big as a grain of salt, lol :roll:


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

They won't eat that food... especially when they are this young. Once again, what size is your tank and have you done your research?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Campbell


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Baby bettas cannot eat what adults eat. It has to be live food like micro worms or vinegar eels.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

or Brine Shrimp, along with Walter Worm


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Yes...That tank looks to be maybe 2 gallons...And what are you going to feed them..?


 
Ihave that tank (for once its not used for a betta) it's only 1 gallon. Way to small, I reccomend at least 2 gallons for the breeding yank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I reccommend a 20 gallon or at least a 10 gallon.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah I guess they are too small to see in that picture, is the bubblenest gone already? Do you still have the father in or did you remove him. Cant wait to see pictures, I really doubt they will eat the baby fish food, what I would do if i were you is go to the store and see if they have any microworm cultures already running you might get lucky. If not I would probably try to use egg yolk it would probably work better than the processed food. Then if you can get your hands on some bbs you could feed that about day 5 frozen bbs might work if you cant get live.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Like Ion said! You need to find another source of food for your fry....And you will be needing to move then=m to a grow out tank when they are 3 weeks


----------

